# My "grandpuppies" (Jack's babies)



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Some people may have known this previously, but my Jack sired a litter of 5 boys and 2 girls. (Before anyone asks, both sire and dam have hip, elbow, heart and current eye clearances.) I was able to go see the puppies in Arizona this past weekend, which was really exciting. They are 7.5 weeks in these pictures and just the sweetest, most adorable puppies. The temperaments are wonderful. Overall, very excited to see these puppies grow up. 2 of the boys are going to show homes, one to a home nearby me in San Diego. The pick girl is staying with the breeder. I couldn't be a prouder grandma!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh WOW!!! are they gorgeous!!!! I'd take those two cuties in a heartbeat!!!:::


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Sooo cute! Who wouldn't be proud!


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Awwwwwwwwww  What beautiful puppies!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

They are precious


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Gorgeous puppies!!!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

They are ADORABLE!  Gorgeous colouring they all have too


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful puppies! No wonder you're proud!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

They are SO CUTE. Cutest little bundles of adorableness.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

omg i loooooooove them! you should be SO proud. i want one.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow, look at that tail! Liza's tail is like bare compared to that, and I thought she looked nice...adorable little fluffballs!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

OMG!!! They are adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow!!! I can not wait to see them grow!! Way to go Jack!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

They are just adorable! Are you getting one?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Precious puppies*

These puppies are SO PRECIOUS!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> They are just adorable! Are you getting one?


We have one of the boys at our house right now but we are not keeping him. He is going to a wonderful family about 25 minutes from me (today) so I will be able to see him all the time. They are also excited to have me involved and will let me show him as a pup. So it's the best case scenario for me


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh my!!!!! I LOVE the picture of the puppy in the bowl. They are adorable.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

What beautiful babies, no wonder you are proud. I just love #5. They are all great, congrats!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, these puppies are beautiful!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Jack's little boy went to his new home today. I couldn't ask for a better family for him....but before he left I got some pictures of "little Jack" and his daddy


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

So so so so so so cute!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Darling!!! You've got to be beyond thrilled!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Jack's little boy went to his new home today. I couldn't ask for a better family for him....but before he left I got some pictures of "little Jack" and his daddy


Have they decided on a name for him yet? What a handsome pair!!! I too would be so PROUD if I had anything to do with that breeding! Your pictures just SCREAM Golden Retriever...that kind, gentle, handsome and mischievous disposition are all there.

Pete


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh how exciting!! I hope at least some of the puppy people stay in touch with you. The puppies are just adorable!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh how I wish I could be a grand-ma too! Thank you so much for sharing these,you are so lucky!


----------



## maryt (Jun 22, 2012)

OMG they are adorable! I would take them in a minute, so so cute, you must be very proud!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Those pictures are really great...!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Have they decided on a name for him yet? What a handsome pair!!! I too would be so PROUD if I had anything to do with that breeding! Your pictures just SCREAM Golden Retriever...that kind, gentle, handsome and mischievous disposition are all there.
> 
> Pete


Thanks all for the kind words. They have I think decided on his AKC name. The litter theme is "Jack" so he will be Wildfire's New Jack City, they had not decided on a call name yet. Their daughter said they needed to have a family "puppy name" meeting so that everyone was involved in the decision.  I know this family will stay in touch with me since they live so close and will be showing him. Hopefully I get pictures of the other ones too!

I think one of the girls is going to be Wildfire's Pepperjack - callname Chili or Pepper.....pretty cute.


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

VERY cute puppies!!


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

OMG....those pictures are awesome...love the one with Jackitty and son. I can't wait to see him in the puppy class when he is old enough. Congratulations on a fine litter. I love the expressions on all those puppy faces. TOO CUTE!!!


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

I want the one in the water bowl!!!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

luvbuzz said:


> I want the one in the water bowl!!!!


He is the troublemaker of the bunch!!!!! Always into everything! He is going to an experienced golden owner


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

If you have one just laying around I'll take it 

Gorgeous pups just like Dad


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

they are the sweetest things!!


----------



## Thegoldenclaa (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow those are some cute puppies!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I can almost smell the puppy breath through my screen! 

Golden puppies are the cutest things ever--but I believe these are some of the prettiest golden babies EVER. Can't wait to watch the one you're showing grow up--looks like he is going to be as handsome as Dad is. Thank you so much for sharing these with us!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

beautiful!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Love the photo of the two Jacks.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Here are some more photos.....


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

okay....STOP Michelle!! They are so freaking cute, I think I have a nice spot of drool on my shirt now!! Lol


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

kfayard said:


> okay....STOP Michelle!! They are so freaking cute, I think I have a nice spot of drool on my shirt now!! Lol


I know I'm biased, but I love these puppies too!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Here are videos of Jack's two little girls. "Ear girl" is now known as Kennedy and going to a show home in Connecticut: 



 "Head girl" is most likely going to be known as Pepper and will be staying with the breeder:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoyed watching the videos of these two beautiful little girls.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Adorable pups.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What little beauties. They have lovely walks. Who are the grown dogs watching intently? Is one of them the mom?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes, mom and aunt


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Cute, cute, cute!


----------

